# auger blade sharpening



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Had my Mora auger blades sharpened by Gambino's in Maple Heights, he did a great job. They cut like brand new. For $9.50 it sure beat buying a new set. I tried to sharpen them myself with the blue carbide sharpener made for blades, it was O.K., but not like new. If your not in my area I'm sure a competant lawnmower repair shop in your area could do the same.


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm glad you posted that info. My mora blades are dull and I was wondering if they could be sharpened or should I buy new ones. You answered my question. I'll give it a try. Thanks alot.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

In case you can't find anyone in your area to sharpen the blades, Strikemaster/Mora does an exchange program where you send in your old blades to be exchanged for new ones. It runs $15.95 for one pair of blades, including shipping.

Here's a link:

http://www.strikemaster.com/store/bladeexchange.html


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

better yet just get you one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LAZER-ICE-F...ryZ36152QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem i bought one similar at home depot that was made for scissors for like $6, worked great on my auger!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Dinkbuster1, that's the blue sharpener I was referring to. It will make the blades useable, but not like new. After using it the auger still wanted to "walk" and required downward pressure to cut a hole.


----------



## bowfish02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gander sells them every day for 15.95.Why exchange them for the same price?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

tomb said:


> Dinkbuster1, that's the blue sharpener I was referring to. It will make the blades useable, but not like new. After using it the auger still wanted to "walk" and required downward pressure to cut a hole.


the one i got wasnt like the blue one, but sharpens like it. mine worked great, made my blades like new if not better. is it possible your blades were really bad off? if so your typical sharpener wont "cut it", but they are good to have on hand to keep blades really sharp.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Dink, is that the same tool we used to dig post holes for the new fence at your place.. That might explain the dullness as we cut through several layers of bedrock. (Just kidding) 
Salmonid


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It is possible they were just that far out of whack.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

bowfish02 said:


> Gander sells them every day for 15.95.Why exchange them for the same price?


My closest Gander Mountain is about an hour and fifteen minutes away, and it costs more to buy the new blades online without the exchange. I did find a shop locally that carries the blades, after I already bought a new set (now even if I do the exchange, I always have a set of blades) but I don't know how much they cost there.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a set for an 8'' Mora that I gave my brother to "sharpen" last year. Totally ruined them. We have a Dick's Sporting Goods, but they don't carry any blades anymore. The local lawnmower blade sharpener guy won't touch them... Thinking about putting vegetable oil in my chain saw until I can find a new set...


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

If you get a new set of blades the instructions on how to properly sharpen them are on the package. At least they were on the last one I purchesed.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

At the gander mtn by me there are $20.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Tomb, I can't believe Gambino's is still in business.I used to take all my dull blades to them 20 years ago when I lived in Maple Heights.If you have any filet knives that are shot, they can put a new edge on them too........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

FYI, I've had alot of customers coming in looking for new blades for their Mora's.I have alot of replacement blades on hand, but most guys I spoke to had no idea you can unscrew the blades and put in a shim.This will change the angle of the dull blades a couple degrees and in most cases cut like new again, depending on how bad the blades are.I always carried extra shims and an allen wrench in my tackle box when I owned a Mora. Cut a popcan or sheet metal (24ga or 26ga) into little strips 1/4" x 2". Sometimes you'll need more than 1 under each blade, but you can get an extra season or 2 out of them before they need replaced or resharpened.
If you decide to sharpen yourself, never touch or sharpen the top or angle of the blades.The right way to sharpen the blades is to file or machine the bottom or flat side...............Mark


----------

